# Underclocking FSB of Acer Aspire Z5610



## Drastic (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi guyz i really need help on underclocking my fsb iv tried looking for ways but none work for me.... my comp is an acer aspire z5610 there has to be a way where i can underclock my fsb. please i really need help and will really appreciate it , thank you.
p.s if u you need more details feel free to pm me.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

OEM systems do not typically have these types of options in the BIOS. Why are you trying to change the speed of the system?


----------



## Drastic (Jan 2, 2012)

personal reasons and i really desperatly need to do this ;( would be gutted if i cant.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Drastic said:


> personal reasons and i really desperatly need to do this ;( would be gutted if i cant.


You can't, the bios will be locked to prevent user tampering.


----------

